# Confused to buy a laptop DELL -Buy Here or Us



## rock_star (Jul 17, 2011)

General Questions

1) What is your budget? around 50k

2) What size notebook would you prefer?15 inch


3) Which country will you buying this notebook? confused whether to buy here or the us

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Likeell



5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? Entertainment,surfing reading ebooks



7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games? not much

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?4-5 hrs

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?i wud prefer to see it

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.Linuxx

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?HD

Hi guys i am newbie and i m in lot of confusion regarding buying a laptop.Its my first laptop and would want it last for the next three years.
i had narrowed down to the dell xps.a friend was going to get it from the us.however it was too complicated.so now i am left confused cause buyin a xps from here is atleast 10k costlier.i had configured the laptop there fior around 42k- mainly i5,500gb HDD and 4GB RAM With 1Gb Nvidia
so now i have the following doubts:
1.can i mange to get an dell xps here in india around 45k with the above specs.
2 if i buy from lamington road or any other dealer can i avail the dell warranty.if yes can u suggest any retailer at lamington or an online shop.
can i get it without the windows and get some rebate?
3 are there any other laptop brands which offer similar specs like the xps and will fit in my budget?
4. or should i wait and get it from the us only sometime later?
Guys Please Help me out.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 17, 2011)

go for dell xps


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 18, 2011)

rock_star said:


> 1.can i mange to get an dell xps here in india around 45k with the above specs.
> 2 if i buy from lamington road or any other dealer can i avail the dell warranty.if yes can u suggest any retailer at lamington or an online shop.
> can i get it without the windows and get some rebate?
> 3 are there any other laptop brands which offer similar specs like the xps and will fit in my budget?
> ...



1.Negotiation with sales representative can bring cost 2-3k cheaper.

2.Dealer can give you 1 year warranty but same he will also resale the laptop so it will bw costlier affair


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 18, 2011)

If you can buy from US then buy from US and get Dell XPS 15 !


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 18, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> If you can buy from US then buy from US and get Dell XPS 15 !



+1 

Regarding an online shop, i'll recommend flipkart.com
AFAIK Dell doesnt have an offer where you'll get a rebate for not wanting Windows
Similar laptops: Pavillion dv4 3016tx @ 44k, Acer Aspire
 5750G -2414G50Mnkk @ about 40k, pavillion dv4 3015tx at 40k

If you are not in a hurry, then i'll say wait and then get from the states...


----------



## rock_star (Jul 24, 2011)

hi i have narrowed down on dell xpx with 2 years extended cover.
i went to lamington road today and that has has confused me more.
after a lot of exploring the rates are as follows:

the dell exclusive  store:56000 with bluetooth head phones and free laptop bag
dell agent :54000 due to 2.5% govt employee discount

but here 's the catch:
MAC IT solutions:,Lappy world :38000 
and many other in the peri 40000 region

Now i am all the more confused what should i do

the retailers are saying they offer a 1 year warranty.then can i extend it for one more year?

are these from the gray market?

anyone having any idea please help!!!


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 24, 2011)

retailer can give only 1 year default warranty but during 1st month of purchase it can be extended with dell .


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 24, 2011)

rock_star said:


> hi i have narrowed down on dell xpx with 2 years extended cover.
> i went to lamington road today and that has has confused me more.
> after a lot of exploring the rates are as follows:
> 
> ...



Stay Away from such "tempting" deals! You will repent it later


----------



## rock_star (Jul 24, 2011)

So i m left with the following options:

Buy it from the retailer for 38k and avail the dell warranty

or buy from dell online for 54k

1.So does anybody have any idea how much will it cost for a two year complete cover warranty if i buy the laptop from outside?

2.should i go for a three year warranty for the extra 5k.the price shoots up to 58.5?

3.are the lamington laptops from the gray market? what if dell India doesn't recognize it?

Can anyone who has brought his laptop from any of the retailers at lamington help me out?


----------



## rock_star (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok after lot of confusion i have selected to buy the laptop from dell online with two year complete cover.
After lot of bargaining the executive has offered me a 5% discount and a Bluetooth headset (Byte) or a syngery backpack.

Now i m having the following questions:
which one to get the bluetooth headset or the backpack?
a two year complete cover or a three year cover is it worth it?


also i m confused about the backlit keyboard and the full hd screen???

Help!!!!!


----------



## kishor_s (Aug 4, 2011)

Go for Full HD screen 
No doubt about it

About backlit u can think
But i have a backlit keyboard n it is awesome


----------

